# Poll - Mash Temps For Your Lager / Pilsner



## Hogan (2/4/07)

What temp do you mash you lager / pilsner at??

I have been doing mine at 66c. but find that after a week or so in the keg that it gets a sweet taste to it. This seems to cbe after the hops have rounded off. I would be interested to know at what temp other brewers mash to get the dry taste akin to a pilsner / lager.

MHB submitted a post last year on mashing temps. Following is a part of that post that relates to the 60-66c temps. 

_60C Optimum temperature for beta-amylase activity which converts starch into fermentable sugars. A beer mashed entirely at temperatures close to this would be fairly dry and relatively high in alcohol.

65C Optimum temperature for diastase activity which refers to alpha-amylase and beta-amylase working together synergistically. A beer mashed entirely at this temperature would have a well balanced ratio of fermentable to non fermentable sugars.
_

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Bobby (2/4/07)

I mash my lagers at 65c. Never have had a problem with sweetness.


----------



## Steve (2/4/07)

64 here :beer:


----------



## domonsura (2/4/07)

I try to mash lagers low as, around 62-63 to increase the fermentables for a dry crisp beer. (And of course more alcohol).
And NO sweetness.

edit: bed spalling


----------



## craig maher (2/4/07)

64 for me


----------



## devo (2/4/07)

66 never had any sweetness issues but have done b/w 64-65.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (2/4/07)

Did an Oktoberfest on the weekend, mashed @ 64 then raised to 70 for the last 10 min.
For the Ales I usually just stick to 66 the whole way through.

Cheers
DK


----------



## sluggerdog (2/4/07)

62 - 64 C here!


----------



## tangent (2/4/07)

i try to get alpha and beta rests these days - even a decoction or two, so not many single infusion brews any more.


----------



## pint of lager (2/4/07)

Are your lagers reaching the expecetd fg?

You may want to start aerating your brews and pitching enough yeast. Lagers need double the yeast of an ale because the yeast divide at half the rate.

Check your mash thermometer. It is very important that you have a good quality thermometer and understand how to use it. Make sure that you are allowing the temp to settle correctly before taking a reading. My stick thermometer needs 30 seconds or so to come to equlibrium, otherwise the temp slowly creeps up and I end up mashing at 68 instead of 65.

Make sure you are using good quality fresh hops. If the IBU's are too far out, the bitterness will not balance the residual sweetness of all brews.


----------



## matti (2/4/07)

Dough in at 55 degrees and rest at 65.
Usually drop to 63 in the hour. Good stuff


----------



## Geoff-Donnellon (2/4/07)

Hogan said:


> What temp do you mash you lager / pilsner at??
> 
> I have been doing mine at 66c. but find that after a week or so in the keg that it gets a sweet taste to it. This seems to cbe after the hops have rounded off. I would be interested to know at what temp other brewers mash to get the dry taste akin to a pilsner / lager.
> 
> ...



For Lagers/Pilsners always use a 1/2 hour protein rest at 55 C then 90 min between 65 - 66.
For Ales have been known to go up to 68 C - but I like a sweetish malty taste especially for my brown ales.

Geoff D


----------



## Hogan (3/4/07)

pint of lager said:


> Are your lagers reaching the expecetd fg?
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> ...




Looks like it is the mashing temp so I"ll give it a shot at 64c next brew.

Thanks all for the input.

edit: setout.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## deevee (3/4/07)

I do a protein rest at 55c for 10 mins then raise it to 70c for 60 minutes. In fact I mash at 70c for everything. :beerbang:


----------



## Josh (3/4/07)

I've been mashing my single infusion mashes at 66 but will be aiming for about 63-4 next time. Been a little too much malt sweetness for me lately.


----------



## Josh (3/4/07)

Josh said:


> I've been mashing my single infusion mashes at 66 but will be aiming for about 63-4 next time. Been a little too much malt sweetness for me lately.


Plus I'll be upping the BUs for more balance.


----------



## Chris (3/4/07)

I usually mash at 65 and get about 78-82% apparent attenuation


----------

